# طلب مساعدة في تصنيع الاسفنج



## khodor_jaffal (14 مايو 2009)

*مرحبا للجميع ... أخوكم مبتدأ بصناعة الاسفنج جديد و محتاج مساعدة في التصنيع .. لدينا مصنع نصف آلي . أكثر المشاكل هي في التكسير .. الكثافة المعتمدة هي من 14 الئ 20 . نرجو المساعدة والله ولي التوفيق . أخوكم : خضر من لبنان . والسلام عليكم*​


----------



## Eng.Foam (18 مايو 2009)

اسفنج مرن؟ ولا اسفنج مقسى؟

التكسير؟
اذا اسفنج مرن 
ممكن شرح مفصل اكثر ...... و اذا بتقدر تبعتلي الفورميلا اللي بتشتغل عليها عشان احسبها واشوف وين المشاكل اللي فيها .... 

بس اذا سمحت ارسلي ارتفاع * عرض * طول البلوكات المنتجة
انواع المواد اللي بتستخدمها خصوصا للبلويل و السيليكون والامين

واذا بتعزمني على اللبنان يومين زمان بنفيدك اكثر  

ارسلي هالمعلومات لاشوف شو الموضوع. موفق


----------



## syrofoam (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*اخوتي الاعزاء لدي اسئلة حول تصنيع لاسفنج بحثت كثير عنها ولم اجد الجواب واتمنى ان اجد مااريد ان اعرفه من خلالكم
هل يوجد عملية حسابية لتحديد الاندكس ايزيزيونيت لكل كثافة ارجو اجابتي على هذا السؤال ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## syrofoam (30 أكتوبر 2009)

عزيزي الكثافة 14 تعتبر من الكثفات الخطرة اما طريقة تحضيرها فمتمنى ترسلي نوع الtdi المستخدم ونوع البوليول لارسلك المعادلة المستخدمة مع الرجاء تجربها قبل ما تبدا بعملية التصنيع بالالة لانه مو بالضرورة اذا اشتغلت عندي ممكن تشتغل عندك


----------



## Metcca (5 سبتمبر 2010)

بالنسبة لأسعار المواد الأولية وخصائصها أنصح بالتواصل مع شركة METCCA fzco
فهي تخدم صناعة الأسفنج في منطقة الشرق الأوسط


----------



## مهندس اسفنج (10 سبتمبر 2010)

اي احد يريد مساعدة بتصنيع الاسفنج حاضرين لمساعدتة بس يطلب الكثافة الي يريدها وانواع الكيماويات الي يستخدمها الخواص الي يريدها في الاسفنج سواء سوفت او هارد


----------



## مهندس اسفنج (10 سبتمبر 2010)

نتمني لكم التوفيق جميا وتحياتي ل eng.foam


----------

